# how to clean up muddy van floor :) apc ??



## jakederbys (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm new here, so my first project/guinea pig is my van, a transit connect, In good nick for a 53 plate,

However the intrerior needs a good clean, Its not realy a working van anymore, I dont have floor mats just the rubber carpet type flooring, How can i clean this up, I was thinking some daisy APC in a sprayer and a MF cloth, Will hoover any loose stuff up first, 

Does that sound ok ?

Cheers guys


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

As its a van and only 2 seats with no airbags on the seats i would take it all out. Should take less than an hour and then you would have great access to all the interior.

Daisy APC will do the job no probs.

Be careful of electrics down in the kickplate footwells.


Russ


----------



## jakederbys (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello,

Thank you for your help, i will take your advice and remove the seat and give it a real good clean down


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

jakederbys said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your help, i will take your advice and remove the seat and give it a real good clean down


:thumb:


----------



## jakederbys (Sep 12, 2010)

wow,

im impressed how good daisy apc is, i diluted it 10:1, in a sprayer, and its whipped through the dirt, And also i cleaned the door shuts which where black !, the daisy just made it dribble off quick clean with mf, and back to new !

And thanks for tip for removing seat


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

When you've got it looking nice and clean, you could try something like Autoglyms vinyl and rubber dressing, spray on and wipe off for a nice satin finish!


----------



## jakederbys (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds good will give it a try, thanks


----------

